# Menopur question...



## FuzzyButtercup (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello ladies  

I'm currently on 6 of stimming with 150iu of Menopur. I had been feeling great after a pretty awful time on DR but feel rotten today, have been up all night feeling really sick and now have an upset tummy.

I'm hoping it's something I ate but I'm not sure if I should call the clinic - we opened a new bottle of Menopur last night and it just didn't seem right. It looked fine, all the powder seemed to have dissolved but when I drew it into the syringe there was powder. We put it back into the bottle and gently shook it and then loads of froth formed on the top. We drew it into the syringe again and back into the vial and left it to settle and it seemed ok so we used it. If I had of had another bottle I wouldn't have used it...

Is this something to worry about? Could the feeling so ill be connected?

Can you tell I'm a first timer?


----------



## Brambleash (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi FuzzyButtercup
Did not want to read and run.  Sorry you are having a miserable time.  Not sure what to say about the menopur.  Sounds like you did the right thing with the injection but I would give your clinic a call and have a chat. How you feel and the injection may be completely unrelated but I think that your clinic should know that you are feeling so unwell.
Hope all goes well with the rest of your injections.
Brambleash xx


----------



## FuzzyButtercup (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! I just don't want to seem like a hypercrondriac - I fear this is turning me into one! Part of me is also a little worried that if I have got a bug they’ll pull the plug on this cycle?

I'm pretty sure it's just a bug rather than menopur related, although I'm also a bit worried the menopur wasn't right...


----------



## FuzzyButtercup (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks W1some - that's made me feel a bit better x


----------

